# Olbas oil?



## cosmicgirl (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm 22 weeks pregnant and my DH has kindly shared his cold with me and it's gone straight to my sinuses    I am so bunged up and finding it hard to breathe, steam inhailation doesn't seem to do anything and I wondered if I could put something like olbas oil in it to make it a bit more pokey.  I'm sure I read on here that you can't use Vicks so wondering if this would be safe or not?  If not is there anything else I can use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The manufacturer doesn't give any information on the use in pregnancy other than to consult your Doctor or Pharmacist prior to using.


Looking at the ingredients there doesn't appear to be any problems using these however there aren't that many reports to go on. Trouble is they don't do official tests of meds etc in pregnancy so many products don't offer any firm advice on this   


Personally I've used this myself during pregnancy and found it helpful. I felt that benefit definitely outweighed any potential risk.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Whilst I can't find any official information on Olbas safety, the Karvol capsules license says safety has not absolutely been estabilshed in pregnancy, but it is not thought to constitute a hazard. If you wanted a alternative.


----------

